# Making circular boxes



## K3nny (27 Mar 2012)

Hi there,

I'm hoping for some advice and tips on the best way to go about making circular boxes so to speak.
I'm trying to make a circular box with 2 doors.
I've produced a prototype but I feel its taking to long to get to the stage below, so if anyone knows of a quick way to 
get to the stage in the pic below please leave your advice and suggestions.

Thanks.

Ahhh.........looks like I cant post pics art the minute!

I'm making it up with individual lengths that are splined together with an angle on them to give me my rough circleand then sanding them off.


----------



## CHJ (28 Mar 2012)

You can upload images to the UKW Forum server directly from your computer as long as the file size is less than 256kb, any image in JPG format with 1024 pixels or less resolution is normally well below this size.

Use the Supplementary "Add File" facility below the editing box.




If you want the image to appear within the text click the "place in line" button to anchor the image at the cursor position.

Off site URL's to file hosting sites can be linked after you have made three forum posts.
For the images to display you need the url to be included in img tags. E.G.

```
[img]http://i883.photobucket.com/albums/******.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## K3nny (28 Mar 2012)

Ah ok, I'll give it a try.


----------



## monkeybiter (28 Mar 2012)

Machine the edges of the staves when from wood three [or more] times the necessary length, then cut individual pieces from that. Might be a bit quicker than whatever you are doing at the moment. Unless you're using pieces four times the required length.


----------



## K3nny (28 Mar 2012)

yeah, sorry should have said that....I'm already taking the high points where the staves meet off before placing it into my jig (sanding box).


----------

